

Hacking Y Combinator - daviducolo
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/hacking-y-combinator

======
minimaxir
Although I like the theory behind it and the derivation of component
statistics, most of the analysis hits into correlation-implies-causation.

The linear regression especially: a large number of points _causes_ a large
number of comments, not the other way around.

